# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  ما مــــــعنى الحــــــــــــــــــــــــب؟

## امام اباتي

*إن الإنسان قبـل الحب (( شيء))

وعنـد الحب(( كل شيء)) 
وبعـد الحب (( لا شيء)) 
***********



ما  معنى  الحــب ؟


الحب
انها ليست كلمة تقال في كل مرة التقينا
ليست كلمة تقال في كل مرة تحادثنا
ليست شعور يبدأ لفترة و ينتهي بعد ذلك بالنسيان
و ليست نظرة شفافة تمثل عند الحاجة
و ليست حضن دافئ عند البكاء و الحزن




الحــب




شيئ أسمى و ما ادراك ما الحــب

هــل تعــرفه ؟؟؟؟

كـــلا لا أعتقد ،

فالحب هي النظرة الحنونة في كل وقت و في كل مكان
تلك النظرة التي تبقى في مخيلتنا تتسم بالحنان و المودة و الدفء
و هي تلك الأحاسيس التي تولد فينا عند لقاءنا و لا تنتهي و لا تعرف كيف تنتهي
بل انها تستمد طاقتها من قلوبنا

و تكبر و تكبر لدرجة العشق ثم الجنون

الحب

هو ذلك الحضن الدافئ في الليالي الباردة
و الليالي الحزينة و الفرحة
هو ذلك الحضن الموجود في كل مكان و كل وقت و كل زمان
لا يختفي باختفائك انت
بل يبقى موجودا باختفائك
أهي كلمة تقال
لا بل هي أسمى من أن تقال أو توصف

الحب 


إنه جنة الدنيا ، وفردوس الحياة !.. 


الحب 

إنه الأمل الحلو الذي يشرف على القلوب الحزينة فيسعدها ، 
ويدخل إلى النفوس المظلمة فينيرها ويبدد ظلمتها ، ويتسرب إلى الجوانح فيغمرها بسناه الوضاء !.. 
الحب
إنه اللحن الجميل الذي يوقع أنغامه على أوتار القلوب 
ونبضاته ، فيكون عزاء المرحوم ، وراحة المكتوم ، ورجاء اليائس !.. 

الحب

إنه النعيم الذي يرجوه كل إنسان ، والسعادة التي ينشدها كل مخلوق ، والجنة التي يحلم بالعيش فيها كل فتى وفتاة !.. 

الحب
إنه الساحر العجيب الذي لا تكاد أصابع يده الرقيقة 
تمس الكائنات الذابلة أو تلمس الأرواح الخالدة 
حتى تنتعش وتدب فيها الحياة !.. 

الحب
كالبحر حين تكون على شاطئه يقذفك بأمواجه بكرم
فائق يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته
ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بين أحضانه لتبحث عن درره يغدر بك ويقذفك في أعماقه
ثم يقذف بك وأنت فاقد لإحساسك

الحب 



لا ينطق عن الهوى وإنما هو شعور وإحساس يتغلغل في أعماقنـا
الحب مرآة الإنسان يعكس ما بداخلنا من عمق الوصف والخيال


الحب 



كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا
فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا فهو الروح للجسد فلا حياة بدونه
وهو الأمل الذي يسكن أنفاسنا ويخاطب أفكارنا ليحقق آمالنا
هو سفينة بلا شراع تسير بنا إلى شاطئ الأمـان،
سماء صافيه وبحراً هادئ وبسمة حانية، يزلزل الروح والكيان ويفجر ثورة البركان
الحب .. 




أسطـورة تعجـز البشريـة عـن إدراكهــا
إلا لمن صــدق في نطقهــا ومعناهـــا
الحب يقرأ والحب يسمــع والحب يخاطبنــا ونخاطبــه ويسعدنــا ونسعــده
وهو عطـراً وهمساً نشعـر بسعادتـه إذا صدقنـاه في أقوالنـاوأفعالنــا
بالحب تصبح الحياة جميلة لكي نحقق أهدافــاً قـد رسمناهــا
ولكن ما يقلق العاشقين فقط هـــو
احتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم فراقـاً لم يكن في حسبــان أي
منهــم


فــهـــل علــمت/ي الآن ما  معنى  الحب ؟؟

*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

إن الإنسان قبـل الحب (( شيء))

وعنـد الحب(( كل شيء)) 
وبعـد الحب (( لا شيء)) 
***********



ما  معنى  الحــب ؟


الحب
انها ليست كلمة تقال في كل مرة التقينا
ليست كلمة تقال في كل مرة تحادثنا
ليست شعور يبدأ لفترة و ينتهي بعد ذلك بالنسيان
و ليست نظرة شفافة تمثل عند الحاجة
و ليست حضن دافئ عند البكاء و الحزن




الحــب




شيئ أسمى و ما ادراك ما الحــب

هــل تعــرفه ؟؟؟؟

كـــلا لا أعتقد ،

فالحب هي النظرة الحنونة في كل وقت و في كل مكان
تلك النظرة التي تبقى في مخيلتنا تتسم بالحنان و المودة و الدفء
و هي تلك الأحاسيس التي تولد فينا عند لقاءنا و لا تنتهي و لا تعرف كيف تنتهي
بل انها تستمد طاقتها من قلوبنا

و تكبر و تكبر لدرجة العشق ثم الجنون

الحب

هو ذلك الحضن الدافئ في الليالي الباردة
و الليالي الحزينة و الفرحة
هو ذلك الحضن الموجود في كل مكان و كل وقت و كل زمان
لا يختفي باختفائك انت
بل يبقى موجودا باختفائك
أهي كلمة تقال
لا بل هي أسمى من أن تقال أو توصف

الحب 


إنه جنة الدنيا ، وفردوس الحياة !.. 


الحب 

إنه الأمل الحلو الذي يشرف على القلوب الحزينة فيسعدها ، 
ويدخل إلى النفوس المظلمة فينيرها ويبدد ظلمتها ، ويتسرب إلى الجوانح فيغمرها بسناه الوضاء !.. 
الحب
إنه اللحن الجميل الذي يوقع أنغامه على أوتار القلوب 
ونبضاته ، فيكون عزاء المرحوم ، وراحة المكتوم ، ورجاء اليائس !.. 

الحب

إنه النعيم الذي يرجوه كل إنسان ، والسعادة التي ينشدها كل مخلوق ، والجنة التي يحلم بالعيش فيها كل فتى وفتاة !.. 

الحب
إنه الساحر العجيب الذي لا تكاد أصابع يده الرقيقة 
تمس الكائنات الذابلة أو تلمس الأرواح الخالدة 
حتى تنتعش وتدب فيها الحياة !.. 

الحب
كالبحر حين تكون على شاطئه يقذفك بأمواجه بكرم
فائق يستدرجك بلونه وصفائه وروعته
ولكن حين تلقي بنفسك بين أحضانه لتبحث عن درره يغدر بك ويقذفك في أعماقه
ثم يقذف بك وأنت فاقد لإحساسك

الحب 



لا ينطق عن الهوى وإنما هو شعور وإحساس يتغلغل في أعماقنـا
الحب مرآة الإنسان يعكس ما بداخلنا من عمق الوصف والخيال


الحب 



كأحلام على ارض خرافية يلهينا عن الحاضر يشدنا ويجذبنا
فيعجبنا جبروته بالحب نحيا فهو الروح للجسد فلا حياة بدونه
وهو الأمل الذي يسكن أنفاسنا ويخاطب أفكارنا ليحقق آمالنا
هو سفينة بلا شراع تسير بنا إلى شاطئ الأمـان،
سماء صافيه وبحراً هادئ وبسمة حانية، يزلزل الروح والكيان ويفجر ثورة البركان
الحب .. 




أسطـورة تعجـز البشريـة عـن إدراكهــا
إلا لمن صــدق في نطقهــا ومعناهـــا
الحب يقرأ والحب يسمــع والحب يخاطبنــا ونخاطبــه ويسعدنــا ونسعــده
وهو عطـراً وهمساً نشعـر بسعادتـه إذا صدقنـاه في أقوالنـاوأفعالنــا
بالحب تصبح الحياة جميلة لكي نحقق أهدافــاً قـد رسمناهــا
ولكن ما يقلق العاشقين فقط هـــو
احتمال أن تكـون الأقـدار تخبئ لهـم فراقـاً لم يكن في حسبــان أي
منهــم


فــهـــل علــمت/ي الآن ما  معنى  الحب ؟؟




أمام دا حاسى بى شنو أقصد بى منو شكلك بقت ما بتنوم كويس واليوم كلو مشغول تعال لينا هناك نوصف ليك العلاج المناسب :p_fly_drop:
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يا حبيب انا واقع لي في كوووووووووووووووم بتاع مشاعر وماقادر اقوم منو !!!!

*

----------

